# Study Partner PE Power October Exam



## ali1361 (May 18, 2014)

Is there anyone who is interested to study for PE Power October exam together؟


----------



## jagster (May 19, 2014)

ali1361 said:


> Is there anyone who is interested to study for PE Power October exam together؟


I do want to join.


----------



## jagster (May 19, 2014)

jonsrirama said:


> ali1361 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who is interested to study for PE Power October exam together؟
> ...


Sorry to jump in fast. I might not be available for the next couple of months, as I will be busy with some personal projects.

thank you,


----------



## pittip (May 20, 2014)

I'd be interested.


----------



## PEoct (May 23, 2014)

me to !


----------



## EEgator PE (Jun 9, 2014)

I would also be interested. I am registered for the October 2014 power exam and have started studying about 2 hours per day.

Google hangouts works really well for meeting up (requires gmail acct). I use this for my MBA team work and it's almost as good as sitting there in person with the people. If using on a PC, you have the option of sharing your screen as well.

If anyone is interested in creating a 4-5 person study group, I would be willing to set that up.

Scott


----------



## Divi (Jun 9, 2014)

I would like to join in!


----------



## eksor_PE (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm interested to join. How to do this together?


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 10, 2014)

I would like to join if I can


----------



## Zack J. (Jul 11, 2014)

I would like to join as well.


----------



## EEgator PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I can set up the google hangout meetings. You'll need a gmail account and it's fairly simple to use.

If you are interested, please send me a message with your gmail email address and what time zone you are in. In the past, I have had MBA team meetings where one person was in pacific time, one in central time, and one in easter time and all worked out very well for weekly meetings.

Once we have 3-4 people, we can look at where everyone is located and pick a good time to meet.


----------



## smkh (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, please I'm very interested to join, I believe we can cooperate to pass!

please send me details on my email

[email protected]

Regards


----------

